# y lampke dropped



## n_fuego83 (Jun 22, 2003)

Did any1 else feel that lamke was dropping bc of somehting serious that every team knew about except 4 us knicks. like he just got aids or something, or whatevr anything hehe, thats wut i was thinking when he dropped all the way 2 30. evrery team knew about it xcept us. NIghtmare! 

But i guess it was all just cuzza the rumors about his contract, On sportsdesk they interviewd lampke and he said he has a buyout and expects to play this year, he also said he always plays w the knicks on video games using spree, knick fan, just as side note, he seemed very determined to come to the nba this year and prove every team that passed on him wrong (a whole lotta teams) he seemed very fiery which i liked but it coulda just been he was pissed he dropped, anywyas decent draft, but we dont need a young weatherspoon (sweetney).


----------



## n_fuego83 (Jun 22, 2003)

sorry the part about being a knick fan was said by the 7 4 guy vranes.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

I love the knicks draft. Sweetney is a very good player and will contribute right away, he's as good as Kurt Thomas and alreday much better than Spoon. Lampke could be a star down the road and the 7'5" guy, well who acres, it's not like anyone can call hima bust, good pick. Plus, now we can bring Hatten into camp and hopefully have him make the team, all we need now is Milos to get his *** over here, hopefully Laden will just pay the guy. For the firts time in a long time, I am very happy with what the knicks have done. Thank god no one considered Sofo, he will suck.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Why did Lampe drop? I mean the guy dropped so much, I thought I missed him earlier. You actually think it was because of his Euro contract? All you guys that went, I envied you all. I would have called in sick just to go, but my man had to get his son and I couldn't get through to my other friend. But I was with ya'll all the way, and you guy's were loud...so for the Knick Fans that aren't hoarse...Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Actually, Lampe DID say that if he wanted to play anywhere it would be New York, but that was on NBC 4. Also the guy is listed at 240, but like you said he is probably closer to 265. Even Layden said so (actually Layden said 270 but that is pushing it).


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*the draftg*

sweetney himself is just an below average to ok draft. But lampe at 39 makes this draft the best since ewing, and vranes is a great gamble, not losing much anyway.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> lampe at 39 makes this draft the best since ewing, and vranes is a great gamble, not losing much anyway.


Lampe went at 30 and Vranes went at 39.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His Buyout is 1.5 million. 

Look for the Knicks to pay the 350K and then sign him to a 2 Million dollar rookie contract and they he will pay to get out of the contract. Lampe will be on the Knicks this year and I can't wait to watch Sweetney and Lampe, my two favorite guys on the Knicks here on MSG. It will be great.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

so what's the deal with milos? Can Layden offer him any part of the exemption to get him over here? I thought that what was keeping him over there is just the fact that layden doesn't want to play him, I want this guy in a knicks uniform asap


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope we get the Euro League's leading scorer over here, uses some of the MLE on a 1 year dammit!


I dunno about sweetney I feel this was a great draft though. I read somehwere that sweetney couldn't life 185 pounds more than 3 teams in one of his workouts, maybe I read it wrong if I didn't though that's pathetic, heck I can do better than that. However and I am grateful for lampe and Vranes, I would have rather had Uche but who knows Maybe Vranes becomes a good center. I really hope though that the only reason Lampe slipped is contractual and not anything else.......


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

dont know but happy he did he will be a real winner for us

out with spree so this guy gets some time now


----------

